# How to create home directory for existing user?



## Dunuin (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi,

I installed the "zabbix-agent" but pkg created the user "zabbix" without a home directory and to allow zabbix monitoring my MadiaDB I need to add a ".my.cnf" with the MySQL credentials to that users home directory.

How can I create a home directory for an existing user? 

Google is only showing me linux sites or links me to the FreeBSD "pw" manual.

I tried it with "pw usermod -n zabbix -m" but that doesn't create a directory.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

Zabbix user doesn't have a home directory, it's explicitly set to /nonexistent. 


```
# getent passwd zabbix
zabbix:*:122:122:Zabbix NMS:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
```

So,  you would need to change that first. Then you can simply use mkdir(1) and chown(1) to create the directory itself.


----------

